# Lining lg incubator



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can line the bottom of my bater with. I'm using tin foil. IV looked for liner for it but all I can find are for the old lg.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Mine came with hardware cloth on the bottom to go over the water cutouts. On day 18 I remove the auto turner and put down a single layer of paper towel. I also remove the shells after they are totally removed when they hatch. I wash out bottom between hatches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I use mine as is, at lock down I add the foamy drawer liner from the dollar store so the babies have a bit of cushion on the wire. I've never had an issue cleaning my little giant to warrant the need to line it other than that.


----------

